# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  आओ मिलकर गेम खेले

## Dark Rider

दोस्तों मेरे एक्साम्स खत्म होने वाले है और बाकि दोस्तों के भी  

तो आ जाइये सभी मिलकर गेम खेलते है 

आगे की पोस्ट जल्द ही कर रहा हू वेट करे

----------


## Dark Rider

सबसे पहले क्लेअर कर दू में यहाँ सिर्फ online or multi player गेम के बारे में ही बात करूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

तो online games  जो खेले  जा सकते है उसके लिए आपको एक सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए जिसका नाम tunngle है 
यह फ्री है और आसानी से डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है 








http://www.tunngle.net/



http://www.tunngle.net/#downloads

----------


## yuvraz

*बढ़िया है.. जल्द बताए ...*

----------


## love431

*भाई जानकारी पूरी देना में भी इस गेम में सामिल हु 
i  am  loving  it*

----------


## Dark Rider

गेम जो इसकी मदद से खेले जा सकते है उनकी यह लिस्ट है 


Battlefield Vietnam
Borderlands
Call of Duty*[best if you use the windows 1.5 private server crac*k to defeat "awaiting cd key authorization" method]
Call of Duty 2* [Use the 1.3 private server crac*k to defeat "awaiting cd key authorization" method]
Call of Duty 4* [Use the 1.6 private server crac*k to defeat "awaiting cd key authorization" method]
Call of Duty 5* [Use the 1.7 private server crac*k to defeat "awaiting cd key authorization" method]
Call of Juarez
Demigod
Duke Nukem 3D
Far Cry 2
Gears of War* [See special tutorial here]
Grand Theft Auto 4
Half-Life
Halo 2* [requires special steps. See tutorial here]
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Need for Speed: Shift
Need for Speed: Underground 2
No One Lives Forever 2
Quake 3: Arena  [better if you turn on dedicated server, then join it to fight lag]
Quake Wars: Enemy Territory  [needs verification]
Rainbow Six Las Vegas 2
Red Faction Guerlla
Resident Evil 5
Section 8
Serious Sam – The Second Encounter
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow
Starcraft
Street Fighter IV
Titan Quest
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3
Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos
Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne
World In Conflict
Worms Armaggedon
Worms World Party
UT 3
UT 2k4

रेड कलर वाले गेम में खुद भी खेलता हू

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ से इसे डाउनलोड करे

----------


## love431

*भाई ये ID  और  PASSWORD  माग रहा हे*

----------


## Dark Rider

अब इसे इंस्टाल करे

----------


## Dark Rider

अब इसे स्टार्ट करे  



यहाँ क्लिक करे और इसकी साईट पर जाये और एक अकाउंट बनाये

----------


## Dark Rider

अकाउंट बन जाने पर लोगिन करे 



अब एक्शन गेम  यहाँ डबल क्लिक करे 



अपना गेम चुनने के लिए नेक्स्ट पेज पर जाये

----------


## Dark Rider

मेरा पसंदीदा गेम यहाँ है 



अब  डबल क्लिक करे और नेटवर्क में घुसे 

 नई विंडो मिलेगी 



अब बस gear of  war  start  करे 

और गेम को एन्जॉय करे कोई मदद लेनी होतो जरुर पूछे आपका अपना MTM

----------


## Dark Rider

अरे लगता है कोई गेम खेलने के मूड में नहीं है

----------


## gill1313

नहीं हो रहा आप बताएं

----------


## gill1313

kahan kon see game aap bata sakte hain ?aap ne softwear diya wo kahan par chalta hai ?sirf eorror hee deta hai ragistrar hone ke baaad

----------


## gill1313

किर्पया मुझे बताएं Error 4-109: Could not initialize the Tunngle network adapter!Error 4-109ReasonsThe Tunngle client installation has failed.The Tunngle network adapter installation has failed.The adapter installation was manually aborted (see Windows Logo testing).An installed security software has blocked the adapter installation.An installed security software has prevented the setup from creating the new registry entries.An installed security software has blocked the access to the adapter.Your IP settings are corrupted.Your Windows user account doesn't have sufficient administration rights for the adapter installation.SolutionIf before it was working the best thing is to do nothing and attempt to restart your PC first. If you don't want to reboot, you can also Force Restart.If restarting doesn't work, you can right-click over My Computer, select properties then open the Device Manager and verify, under Network Adapters, if the Tunngle TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle) is installed and working properly. If it's not you can try one of the following:Uninstall the Tunngle Client, Reboot, Install the Tunngle Client (as administrator), Reboot.Run the Community TroubleshooterPerform a Manual Adapter InstallIf the adapter is installed, listed in device manager and working properly, we recommend that you properly configure exception for the Tunngle Executables in your security software.If this fails please note that certain firewalls might require additional configuration. More info in the Troubleshooting section.If you think that your IP settings might be corrupted you can try to check the last point of this section.We'd like to remind you that the installation requires administrator rights in order to be successful. If your Windows user account doesn't have enough rights, you can always start the Tunngle client setup by right clicking and selecting 'Run as administrator'.If you get an empty adapter selection dialog please check that the SYSTEM account has Full Control permissions for the C:\Users\All Users\Tunngle (Win 7) or C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tunngle (Win Xp) folder. To do this:Open the containing folder (e.g. C:\Users\All Users\ for Windows 7).Right-click over the Tunngle folder that appears in the list and select Properties.Open the Security Tab.If the SYSTEM user not there click Edit, Add, type SYSTEM inside the Enter the object names to select input-box and click OK.Select the SYSTEM user and tick the Allow column of the Full Control row.Click OK twice, uninstall, reboot, install, reboot Tunngle.Some members have reported that disabling and enabling back the Tunngle adapter from Network Connections before starting Tunngle might help in some cases.If everything else fails please check the Broken Internet Security Suites section

----------

